# Pheasent guides



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

Does anybody know of a reputable guide for pheasent/quail hunting in Kansas, SD, ND, etc?

Thanks, 
Curt


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Reputable? NO. Well that is kind of a stretch when you talk about the guides around here. I am sure that there are some but they refuse to speak out against the ones that aren't. So they just get lumped into the same catagory.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Try freelancing it instead of wasting your money on a guide. Spend some time researching this and other sites about hunting this area. Get to know the guys. Maybe pick up a few phone numbers and start making some calls.

There are great people everywhere that are willing to let you get on their land. Even if some charge a price to get on their land, you're still going to get a quality hunt.

If you truly have your heart set on hiring a guide, you might try looking up a guy that goes by g/o on this site.... he's a respectable guy, from what I've been able to tell and has offered some great insight into the world of guiding, especially for some of the anti-guides/outfitters, like myself, on this site.

Read up on the Hot Topics thread where you'll find much information about g/os that aren't doing their industry justice.

But be warned, one thing that will really get emotions stirring on this site is beginning your presence here by asking who we'd recommend for a guide, you aren't going to get many responses, and if you do, many may be less than complimentary.

Just my :2cents:


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Sent u a PM


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Just bring or rent a boat,... put in at any boat dock in SD... beach it and walk CORPS land. The water is so low on Lake Oahe, and there are so many birds on the bottom land you wouldn't believe it!


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea Rowdie..pheasants in the morning and walleyes in the afternoon hmmmmm


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

You would have to reverse it SD, with the wally's in the morning, then at noon hunt the phesants.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Umm NO ^^^^

But why not freelance...im sure you can easily fine some decent hunting in public or BE FREIDNLY ask some farmer at a good time maybe have a cup of coffee or something.

PM me for some guides in SD i feel like being lazy


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Wing shooter has a point. Motel we stayed at last year had free coffee and donuts in the morning for guests. A couple of the local farmers dropped by everymorning for the freebies. After a couple days we got to talking to them and they put us into some really good hunting for free. Only cost a bottle of Schnapps. Going back next year !! :beer:


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

south dakota has great public hunting, they have waterfowl production areas everywhere that you can hunt, and if you get tired of field hunting you can road hunt and that can be alot of fun in itself


----------

